# Mange



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone here ever have to deal with mange? Mac was diagnosed this week and was dipped and is on pills. He's supposed to go back to the vet next week.. poor guy! He has always been my sickly chi. I'm really thinking about doing the raw diet I saw on here for him. He's got terrible allergies.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Is it Demodetic mange that he was diagnosed with? Sounds like it may be? This is a non-contagious mange usually brought on by stress. I had a Dane with this.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

A gal here had fabulous success recovering a new puppy from mange w/ a raw diet and natural approach as the pup was too small to be treated chemically...hopefully she sees this and can share her experience because her baby is soooo cute now!


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

> Is it Demodetic mange that he was diagnosed with?


 YES!! That's what he has. He has always struggled with it but the vet would just pass it off as allergies until this week. The poor guy.. his neck, legs, and right ear look terrible. I just don't really know what to do for him at home. I washed all his bedding (and ours). Wondering if changing his diet would make a difference. Also.. how long does it take to get rid of it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This mange occurs in puppies/dogs with immature or stressed immune systems. Follow your vets advice, but I would want this puppy on a very high quality diet in order to tip the scales in your favor for optimal healing and recovery. A raw diet is ideal. There are other options as well if you don't want to do raw.... there are pre-made dehydrated raws such as ZiwiPeak which are top notch. There are also pre-made raws that are easy such as Stella and Chewy's or Primal where you just thaw and serve or get a freeze dried and just add a little warm water. Some people have had good success with premium kibbles such as Orijen or Wellness. Another option might be a dehydrated mix such as The Honest Kitchen or Grandma Lucy's. I urge you to investigate these different diet choices. A good place to start is dogfoodanalysis.com. There's a thread in the raw food section that tells how to start with raw if you would like to try that. 

Some good info on demodectic mange:

Demodectic Mange (Red, Puppy, and Follicular Mange) in Dogs

Demodectic Mange in Dogs

Demodicosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

That is fantastic information. Thank you so much! I will research it now.


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy cow.. I just went to that site you gave me to analyze the food we have him on and I'm completely shocked! All this time we have been feeding him something that could be making him worse. YIKES! VERY helpful site thank you very much for sharing it with me. 

I'm feeling like a really bad Chi mommy about now. ugh


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

mymicody said:


> Holy cow.. I just went to that site you gave me to analyze the food we have him on and I'm completely shocked! All this time we have been feeding him something that could be making him worse. YIKES! VERY helpful site thank you very much for sharing it with me.
> 
> I'm feeling like a really bad Chi mommy about now. ugh


Don't feel bad. We all had to start somewhere and giant pet food companies have very elaborate marketing schemes and advertising to suck us in. I am confident that once he's on a healthy diet, his body will start to heal. Good for you for doing the research!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> A gal here had fabulous success recovering a new puppy from mange w/ a raw diet and natural approach as the pup was too small to be treated chemically...hopefully she sees this and can share her experience because her baby is soooo cute now!


Kristi...your so sweet :daisy:


Yes...my pup has/had demodex mange. When I picked her up from the breeder...she was already missing some fur on one side of her body. Breeder told me it was from stress from a recent hypoglycemic episode. I was already feeding Raw to my other dogs so I started her on it immediately. She didnt take to it like Id hope she would. There was a transition period so to speak. 

Exactly one week after bringing her home...she lost alot more hair. I was shocked. When I took her to the vet they told me it was demodex. There was nothing they could do for her as the treatments would kill her because she was so small. My only option was to treat it naturally. Within the next 7 days of her being on Raw (2 weeks total) ....she looked like a totally different dog.

Here is the link to that thread that includes pictures. I hope this helps. Lacey is thriving on the Raw diet. She now has a beautiful, shiney coat 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/59401-losing-more-fur.html


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

hmmmmm... very interesting information. Mac isn't losing any hair on his main body like that. The hair on his ear is thinning and then he will chew on his paws until they are almost raw. Then his neck and muzzle are irritated..but no major hair loss. Lemme see if I can get some pics posted...brb


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

ok.. here is a pic of his ear









and here is a pic of his neck


----------

